# [Ottawa, ON] Players seeking a DM for Iron Heroes campaign



## Rafe (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi,

Myself and 3-4 friends are looking for a DM for a long-running Iron Heroes campaign with lots of opportunity for roleplaying and story/plot development.  Talking to the other guys and gal, Saturdays are best for us.

A few character concepts are in the bag:  one wants to be an Arcanist*, I really want to play a Man-at-Arms (perhaps dabbling a bit in Armiger) and another wants to be an Executioner.  Two are still taking thinking.

We're fine with agreed-upon houserules, variant rules, etc.  For example, something we really like is the masterwork items variant rules (found here).

* The guy who is looking to play the Arcanist is interested in using the True Sorcery's Arcanist for IH as well as the True Sorcery magic system (the book is based on the Black Company magic mechanics).  Before your head explodes, it's all good - my friend is finishing up his Masters in Math.  

If you're interested, please post here or send me a private message!  Thanks!


----------



## Rafe (Jan 15, 2009)

Bump!  Thanks for your consideration.


----------

